# What is Barrett's tattoo of? Also, crap wrestler tattoos.



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a poorly done cover up of a Bill Goldberg tattoo. What's his cover up supposed to be? No fucking clue.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Wade's Goldberg tattoo

Worst tattoo in wrestling is Punk's chest tat.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a tribal thing on top of a goldburg tattoo. I'll go with Cance Archer's tribal tattoos on his thighs and tramp stamp as the worst tattoos in wrestling.


----------



## x1988 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

He must have got that around about the time Golberg was the SHIT. I remember Orton saying how he went in to get his first tattoo he asked for the Goldberg one cos he thought he was the SHIT but the tattooist advised him against it and suggested some different tribals. Needless to say, Orton is pretty relieved he didn't get the Goldberg tatt.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

x1988 said:


>


When you watch FCW on youtube Wes Brisco looks more like he should be in hospital having his burns treated.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Samee said:


> *He must have got that around about the time Golberg was the SHIT*. I remember Orton saying how he went in to get his first tattoo he asked for the Goldberg one cos he thought he was the SHIT but the tattooist advised him against it and suggested some different tribals. Needless to say, Orton is pretty relieved he didn't get the Goldberg tatt.


He did. I wonder what his excuse for making it bigger was.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Unsexed said:


> He did. I wonder what his excuse for making it bigger was.


Maybe to make it unique even though the whole idea of having someone else's tattoo isn't.


----------



## trustinme (Mar 22, 2005)

mr kennedys on his back,that huge red thing is one of the most distastefull,hideous tattoo's ive ever seen.


----------



## Nuclear Kid (Sep 18, 2010)

trustinme said:


> mr kennedys on his back,that huge red thing is one of the most distastefull,hideous tattoo's ive ever seen.


That weird thorny tribal business was on my list, too.

Also, Matt Morgan's back tattoo. I really hope that thing isn't finished yet.

Isn't MVP's ink the reason he has to keep his torso covered for PG?


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Carcass said:


> LOL @ Wade's Goldberg tattoo
> 
> Worst tattoo in wrestling is Punk's chest tat.


I seriously hope your joking there man, all of Punks tat's look great. From what I've seen it's a very well done and intricate tattoo.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Nuclear Kid said:


> That weird thorny tribal business was on my list, too.
> 
> Also, Matt Morgan's back tattoo. I really hope that thing isn't finished yet.
> 
> Isn't *MVP's ink *the reason he has to keep his torso covered for PG?


Jail tatts.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Wade Barrett: http://images4.fanpop.com/image/forum/topics/45000/45684_1284845831178_full.jpg
CM Punk's Chest piece: http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/260/a/b/wwe__cm_punk_evolution_by_gogeta126-d2yy05s.jpg
MVP's Chest/arm: http://www.wrestling-superstars.com...-Superstar-MVP-showing-his-Tattoo-500x329.jpg


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

From what it looked like, MVP had a lot of Ancient Edyptian tattoo's on his arm, almost thematic.

I'd have to go with Tomko. That shit is absolutely brutal, both for him getting it and on our eyes.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Punk's chest tattoo is the only one that has ever bugged me.


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

Mr Kennedy is a fucking idiot so it should come as no surprise to anyone that his tattoo is also idiotic. 

Brock Lesnars "sword" is a joke. I dont rate Big Shows shoulder "tiger" tat and I just noticed that Hardcore Holly has jumped on the tribal bandwagon and failed miserably.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeff Hardy's right arm tatt looks like absolute shit too. I like the current state of Barrett's tatt, but it does appear to have been fixed up quite a bit


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rumor is, Matt Hardy is gonna get a Twinkee Tatoo with grapes around it.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Rumor is, Matt Hardy is gonna get a Twinkee Tatoo with grapes around it.


Sounds like something that fat fuck in your avatar would get.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

And your boy Poffo would rather have a cock while being in an illegal Sleeper Hold.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

RoughJustice said:


> I seriously hope your joking there man, all of Punks tat's look great. From what I've seen it's a very well done and intricate tattoo.


i like Punks Pepsi sign on his shoulder and the Spiderman web on his elbow not a big fan of his chest Tattoo tho then again I'm not a fan of Tattoos that cover one whole limb really Orton definitely went over the top with his tats .


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate tribal tattoos. They are boring and just seem like a really lazy, half-assed thing people settle on while choosing a tattoo. I'm glad Orton got his evened out with his skull/rose sleeves. Makes the one on his back much better looking also.

I think the lion on Big Show's arm is fucking awful, LOL.










Plus Christian's:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

RoughJustice said:


> I seriously hope your joking there man, all of Punks tat's look great. From what I've seen it's a very well done and intricate tattoo.


The design isn't bad, it's the placement. Chest tattoo's look retarded as hell regardless of placement.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> And your boy Poffo would rather have a cock while being in an illegal Sleeper Hold.


lol I don't know what you're angry for. As soon as you made a *fat joke* every single poster here resisted the urge to lay the fact that Husky alone could make a solar eclipse.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well it's hard to not make fun of his Username and gay avatar, no bad feelings.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Seeing as this is now about worst tattoos in general, I'm curious if anybody else thinks Shawn Michaels' sword tattoo looks a little stupid?










I dunno, just bugs me.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's nothing compared to Vance Archer's tramp stamp.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> It's nothing compared to Vance Archer's tramp stamp.


Oh god, THAT THING

lol


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd never get a chest tattoo myself but I quite like Punk's, it's very well done in my opinion. Orton's arms are a bit over the top but I like the design of his too.

Wade's tattoo looks a bit half-assed to be honest, not a fan of the old tribal tattoos.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Orton's arms are pretty great. If I were to ever get tatts I'd get full-blown sleeves but that's never gonna happen anyway. 

I don't agree all chest tatts are crap. The Rock's are pretty nice.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't mind Punk's chest tattoo but the Pepsi logo on his left shoulder is pretty fucking retarded. Who would permanantly put a corporate logo on their body? The C.O.B.R.A. one on the right arm is excessively geeky too.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, wrestlers' tattoos. Not tattoos of wrestlers. Gotcha.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I think the *lion* on Big Show's arm is fucking awful, LOL.


I think it is a tiger  but don´t like it anyway

Furthermore I never liked this scepter-like thing Raven has on his chest nowadays


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot about AJ's tattoo. It takes the fucking cake.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

^ that looks like a tattoo of a puerto rican guy doing the orton pose


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

i really don't like santinos lion tattoo....also litas shoulder tattoo was stupid


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I don't mind Punk's chest tattoo but the Pepsi logo on his left shoulder is pretty fucking retarded. Who would permanantly put a corporate logo on their body? The C.O.B.R.A. one on the right arm is excessively geeky too.


Sorry he tattooed things that he likes on his body? It's quite obvious his tattoos are a collection of years of additions and different interests/meanings.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Can't believe I forgot about AJ's tattoo. It takes the fucking cake.


It's got nothing on burn victim Brisco's tattoos.



x1988 said:


>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I find Santino's thigh tattoo somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Barrett's tattoo looks cheap as hell. I bet he didn't even pay a fiver for it. And Punk's chest tattoos just look like dirt. The only well done tats in WWE are Orton, The Rock and Taker imo.


----------



## maxblaze (Feb 27, 2006)

Evan Bourne's brother has some interesting tats, he wrestles as Mike Sydal and loves stars..


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

its just tribal , it must mean somehting i think, not sure what, but then again he prolly just liked it


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

Punks chest piece shouldn't be anywhere near this thread. It might not be to some peoples taste but it's a very well done tattoo. Most of the others are right on the money though, they're all very poorly done. I can appreciate a tattoo if I don't like it but it's well done. 

Bam Bam Bigelow had some pretty awful tats and Batistas were horrendous - trashy tribal and that sun around his belly button was hilarious, it's the kind of tattoo you would expect on a woman!


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Nope, still nothing worse than Wes Brisco's indian burn tattoos.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Lance Hoyt/Vance Archer's tramp stamp is the worse ever, it's what got him fired.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

It might not be a stupid looking tattoo, but it sure as hell was stupid to get it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Honestly CM Punk has really poor taste in tattoos.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

RoughJustice said:


> I seriously hope your joking there man, all of Punks tat's look great. From what I've seen it's a very well done and intricate tattoo.



Thats not true at all, he has the pepsi symbol on him, I know the full reason but its stil wicked stupid.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Batista's belly button tat is pretty fucking random and shit.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

I actually think the story behind the Pepsi logo tat's pretty funny. I wouldn't get one for that reason (Hmmm, come to think of it, maybe it's time to get the Guinness harp tattooed somewhere), but to each his own.

As for the Cobra symbol being "geeky"? We're pro wrestling fans. It doesn't get much geekier than that.

wk


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't believe all the stupid comments regarding Punk's chest tat.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> Can't believe all the stupid comments regarding Punk's chest tat.


It comes down to personal taste, I used to love Punk's tattoos, it doesn;t look as good now though with the chest done


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Sounds like something that fat fuck in your avatar would get.


but husky harris aint on diet, fatt matt is


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I like Punk's chest tat in pictures, but on tv when he's in motion, it gets blurry and doesn't look appealling to me. Otherwise, I love his tats.

As for Orton's sleeves, I fucking love them. That and his tan make his arms look badass.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I think the *lion* on Big Show's arm is fucking awful, LOL.


I can't stop laughing. It would have been funny if you just remembered it wrong but you even provided your own picture. Hilarious.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

I never liked Litas green cookie monster tattoo on her shoulder but seems shes gotten some new tattoos that are actually even worse










Batistas belly one is horrible,and the random shit on his arm is stubbed as well.










Brock's sword










Santinos lion


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

mkh said:


> Brock's Penis


Fixed. /thread.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I can't stop laughing. It would have been funny if you just remembered it wrong but you even provided your own picture. Hilarious.


To be honest, I've only ever seen Big Show's tattoo on tv and from far away, so I've always believed it was a lion. I just typed "big show tattoo" into Google and pasted the first pic right away, didn't really sit and study it.

But you know, that could be another reason why I thought the tattoo was shit, considering I thought it was a poorly done lion.  The fuzzyness of the black stripes around the head made me mistake them for some type of mane.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Vintage™ said:


> Seeing as this is now about worst tattoos in general, I'm curious if anybody else thinks Shawn Michaels' sword tattoo looks a little stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that's a sword? for the longest time I assumed it was some sort of ballerina figure thingy.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I really like Orton's back and Shoulder tattoo









Dislike Edge's Star just looks too big and stupid


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> To be honest, I've only ever seen Big Show's tattoo on tv and from far away, so I've always believed it was a lion. I just typed "big show tattoo" into Google and pasted the first pic right away, didn't really sit and study it.
> 
> But you know, that could be another reason why I thought the tattoo was shit, considering I thought it was a poorly done lion.  The fuzzyness of the black stripes around the head made me mistake them for some type of mane.


 Well that's one way to look at it. By anyone's standards, that is indeed one very crappy lion.

Has anyone mentioned the big fruity wings on Husky Harris' back?


----------



## xRVDx (May 13, 2009)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Sounds like something that fat fuck in your avatar would get.


This made me laugh.

But anyways, I think that Tomko, Mr. Anderson, and The Rock's awkward tribal design are all bad. I hate tribal designs on anyone, they look tacky and trashy.

But CM Punk's chest piece is awesome. Whoever says it sucks is obviously a mormon and against tattooing. Or tribal lovers.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Bob Holly's Midlife Crisis tattoo :lmao


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Solid_Rob said:


> Bob Holly's Midlife Crisis tattoo :lmao


Baha yup..I could have seen that tool doing this. But the worst tattoo I've seen on a wrestler either goes to A.J. Styles or also I've always thought lesnar's tattoos were dumnb as fuck


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> It's nothing compared to Vance Archer's tramp stamp.


cant believe it took THREE pages for someone to mention it... sheesh


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

xRVDx said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> But anyways, I think that Tomko, Mr. Anderson, and The Rock's awkward tribal design are all bad. I hate tribal designs on anyone, they look tacky and trashy.
> 
> But CM Punk's chest piece is awesome. Whoever says it sucks is obviously a mormon and against tattooing. Or tribal lovers.


People are entitled to their opinions. I personally used to love Punk's tattoos but with the recent addition on the chest it doesn't look as good to me


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Solid_Rob said:


> Bob Holly's Midlife Crisis tattoo :lmao


Haha, "Bob Holly's Midlife Crisis tattoo" is a phrase for the ages.

As for tattoo's that I think are lame? My top pick's go for Anderson's gimp ass tribal shit on his back, and Batista's bellybutton tattoo, I swear I've seen the same exact one on a woman before.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Brettles said:


> cant believe it took THREE pages for someone to mention it... sheesh


I can't believe that nobody else is mentioning Wes Brisco's piece of shit that goes up both his legs, onto his rib cage and incorporates a tramp stamp and looks like some sort of blotchy burn on low quality videos of him.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Wrestlers working on the Indy's with aspirations of wrestling for WWE or TNA are fucking idiots for getting tattoos. They look most of the time like utter trash and it can ruin a guys look and thus his career. Wade Barrett's stupid tattoo for example is completely tacky and he'd be a whole lot better off without it.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

Kizarny


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk got a Pizza and a cupcake on his shoulder... 

his Chest piece not look very good but imo the tatoo is not finished yet


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Doesnt Kofi Kingston have a tramp stap too?


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

mkh said:


> IMG]
> Kizarny


SWEET SASSY MOLASSY, SOMEONE REMEMBERS KIZARNY


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

For a collection of shit tattoos you dont need to go much further than this guy










Why the rosary beads tattoo? Why not just wear some?

Why "Mexican"? We already know youre Mexican.

Hernandez isnt much better

Also, im sure Foley mentioned in his book that Stevie Richards has a shit tattoo that he regrets. I would post a pic of it but once I googled "Stevie Richards tattoo" with the safe search off, I instantly gave up.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe he wants to represent his culture and religion? this whole thread is just based on people's opinions. I bet there's people out there who actually like barretts tat..


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

sayne said:


> Also, im sure Foley mentioned in his book that Stevie Richards has a shit tattoo that he regrets. I would post a pic of it but once I googled "Stevie Richards tattoo" with the safe search off, I instantly gave up.


Good god, no matter how curious you are DO NOT try and see for yourself what this guy, and now myself, saw. :no:

Barrett obviously got the Goldberg tattoo cos he thought it was cool, (which tbf it was on goldberg) and then probably when he realised he wanted to be a wrestler or when his career was reaching an advanced point he thought he better change it up so he didnt look like a fanboy, i'd imagine it woulda been kinda embarassing


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think this thread is just personal tastes. Some ppl hate Tats some ppl love them. You have Punk and Orton and you might think they get too much. I actualy am on both sides when it comes to Punks chest tat. When i look at it close up it looks great. Its very detailed but when he is in a match its just blurring and doesnt look great. I think Ortons tats look real good though. Question is we know Cena is kinda wild and probably on Batistas level for getting chicks. Will Cena ever get a tat ever or will Vince say hell no


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

MF25 said:


> Good god, no matter how curious you are DO NOT try and see for yourself what this guy, and now myself, saw. :no:


*heads straight to google*

:shocked:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Connon (Nov 8, 2009)

Kurt Angle's thing on his back. What is up with it? It looks like a muscley frog or something.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Ink

Orton
Taker
Punk
Rey
Edge

crap ink
Slater
Barret
Husky
Show

what are those little ones on ADR's back??


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Worst:*
Brock's sword tattoo or Holly's tribal. Not a fan of Orton's updated tattoos either.



> It might not be a stupid looking tattoo, but it sure as hell was stupid to get it.


I still can't believe he got it done on his throat! BOSS.

- Vic


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Connon said:


> Kurt Angle's thing on his back. What is up with it? It looks like a muscley frog or something.


You mean the olympic rings?


----------



## FAZZ (Aug 13, 2004)

Reaper of Death said:


> Good Ink
> 
> Rey
> Edge
> ...


Personally I hate their ink.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

You may not like what they have tattoed but the quality of the work is good, especialy Rey's newer stuff.


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

Solid_Rob said:


> Bob Holly's Midlife Crisis tattoo :lmao


Lololololol..

thanks for a good laugh sir. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alberto del Rio has crappy tattoos.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure what to say about this tat on his back.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lok said:


> Not sure what to say about this tat on his back.


Yes. Vance Archer's tramp stamp was probably the dumbest looking tattoo to ever grace a WWE ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I hate tribal tattoos. They are boring and just seem like a really lazy, half-assed thing people settle on while choosing a tattoo. I'm glad Orton got his evened out with his skull/rose sleeves. Makes the one on his back much better looking also.
> 
> I think the lion on Big Show's arm is fucking awful, LOL.
> 
> ...


Damn! Is that what Christian's tattoo is? I always thought it was just a weird blob. Definitely one of the worst!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MF25 said:


> Good god, no matter how curious you are DO NOT try and see for yourself what this guy, and now myself, saw. :no:
> 
> Barrett obviously got the Goldberg tattoo cos he thought it was cool, (which tbf it was on goldberg) and then probably when he realised he wanted to be a wrestler or when his career was reaching an advanced point he thought he better change it up so he didnt look like a fanboy, i'd imagine it woulda been kinda embarassing


I couldn't help myself - and now I need soap for my eyes and soul


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

Solid_Rob said:


> Bob Holly's Midlife Crisis tattoo :lmao


I miss Bob where is he now? he should go to tna lol


----------

